

Company URL disappears in YC application? - Paskulin

We have put the company URL in our YC application, but it’s not there anymore if you want to edit your application.<p>Does anyone have the same problem?
======
zizou
I've had the same problem. try putting in the (http:\\\ ) and attempt few
times, it works :)

